
In American Towns, Private Profits from Public Works - radmuzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/24/business/dealbook/private-equity-water.html
======
yequalsx
For some reason Americans have bought into the idea that government is always
inefficient, taxes are bad, and private industry is better. One way or the
other the water isn't free and it has to be paid for. This comes in the form
of taxes or higher bills. You can pay local government or a corporation. It
seems obvious to me that locally controlled waterworks without a profit
incentive is the way to go but my countrymen don't seem to agree.

